# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  LSP-FIX - Winsock 2 repair utility

## Alexey P.

Для тех, кому английский - не совсем родной язык:

 Краткий перевод инструкции к программе:

 LSP-Fix - утилита, предназначенная для для устранения проблем, связанных с программами вида Layered Service Provider (LSP), в операционных системах:
 Windows 95 с Winsock 2
 Windows 98
 Windows ME
 Windows 2000
 Windows XP.

Введение.
 LSP предназначены для интеграции на уровне обработки информации TCP/IP - протокола, используемого для связи с сетью и с Интернет. Они обрабатывают данные, передаваемые по этому протоколу.
 LSP используются таким образом, что в процессе передачи/приема информации по протоколу TCP/IP она последовательно проходит установленные на компьютере LSP. Если один из этих LSP некорректно удален, цепочка обработки нарушается, и работа по протоколу TCP/IP становится невозможной.
 Утилита LSP-Fix предназначена для устранения таких проблем.

Виды программ, использующих свои LSP.

 LSP используют как легальные программы, так и SpyWare/AdWare.
 Например:
Легальные программы:
Sygate Firewall
Mcafee Personal Firewall 
E-Safe

AdWare:
Webhancer
New.net
NewDotNet


Как использовать LSP-Fix:

1. Загрузить LSP-Fix. http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.zip 
   Размер: 179 KБ (182*547 байт)
2. Распаковать и запустить программу. Откроется окно программы.
   Слева в таблице указаны LSP, установленные на компьютере.
К примеру, у меня в WinXP sp2:
mswsock.dll TCP/IP
winrnr.dll  NTDS
rsvpsp.dll  (Protocol handler)

 В свойствах этих программ:
mswsock.dll Расширение поставщика службы API Microsoft Windows Sockets 2.0
winrnr.dll LDAP RnR Provider DLL, v. 5.1.2600.2180
rsvpsp.dll Microsoft Windows Rsvp 1.0 Service Provider, v. 5.1.2600.0

Если Вы просто хотите восстановить работу TCP/IP и проблемные .dll уже были удалены с компьютера, надо:
- поставить птичку в окошке "I know what I&#039;m doing" ("Я знаю, что делаю")
- нажать кнопку "Finish" в нижнем правом углу (на скриншоте 1 она обведена зеленой линией). Утилита автоматически восстановит цепочку обработки TCP/IP и устранит таким образом проблемы работы с сетью. 

3. Если Вы хотите удалить какие-либо из LSP, указанных в левой таблице, надо
- поставить птичку в окошке "I know what I&#039;m doing" ("Я знаю, что делаю")
- выделить соответствующую .dll в таблице слева и переместить их кнопкой ">>" в правую таблицу с названием Remove. Ошибочно перемещенную в правую таблицу .dll можно вернуть кнопкой "<<".

4. Для завершения работы (и выполнения удаления) нажмите кнопку "Finish".


==========================================
 Предысторию появления этого поста см. тут:
http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...id=323;start=0

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий, т.е. того, что по этой ссылке  :Smiley:  
================================================
Проблема после удаления Spy.SAHAgent

From: WildFox < от: 30/11/2004, 14:31:07 > 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Прошелся по диску утилиткой AVZ в Win98. Она нашла в C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ несколько файлов со Spy.SAHAgent. После удаления этих файлов не могу выйти в Internet. Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим?

From: WildFox < 30/11/2004, 16:09:06 >
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Кроме описанной проблемы стал сбоить NAV 2004.
Далее привожу Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
...

Geser < 03/12/2004, 12:27:56 >
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Прямая ссылка на инструкцию:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/foru...howtutorial=59
Скачать программу LSP-Fix: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.zip

WildFox < Сегодня в 11:47:50 >
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Значить, докладаю...
Вы, господа, оказались совершенно правы. После удаления newdotnet3_88.dll и lsp.dll в Интернет не выходит. Затем, обрабатываем lspfix&#039;ом, и все в порядке.
Еще раз, спасибо. Хороший у вас проект.

==========================================
Ну, и, естественно, Copyright утилиты:
-------
LSP-Fix (c) 2002 Bill Webb

This software may be freely redistributed under the following conditions:
(1) The software is distributed free of charge.
(2) The software and this documentation are distributed together and only in their complete, unmodified forms.

Please check the LSP-Fix homepage for updates: http://cexx.org/lspfix.htm
Bug reports: Please mail [email protected]

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Поскольку SpIDer Mail (из пакета Dr.Web) тоже пользуется LSP, проблемы, связанные с неудачной установкой либо некорректным удалением его, также должны поддаваться лечению LSP-Fix. Жалко, что начальник транспортного цеха нам это не сообщил в разгар лихорадки...

----------

